# Company Seal on Experience Letter



## siddharth782003 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

My company has issued me experience letter on company letterhead which is signed by my manager, But this is without company stamp.

Can I use this for ACS score or do I need to get it stamped with company seal.

Your responce will be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My company has issued me experience letter on company letterhead which is signed by my manager, But this is without company stamp.
> 
> ...


No need of company stamp.


----------

